# Tropidomantis and Ant Mantis Pics



## collinchang635 (Aug 2, 2008)

Here are some pics of my mantids. Sorry if the pics are not so clear. I don't have a very good camera.

Tropidomantid Tenera - If you look closely you can see her cleaning her antenae







Here is my Ant Mantis L1 eating a mosquitoe  






My Ant Mantis 1 day after molting. She's eating a mosquitoe too :lol:


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 2, 2008)

cute


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

